# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një goc 19 vjeçare nga Bulqiza në Austri

## ELDORADO

*CUNA DHE GOCA POR SIDOMOS PER ATO/ATA QE JETOJNE NE AUSTRI DHE ZVICER KERKOJ TE KONTAKTOJ ME NJE PERSON ,POR FATKEQESISHT KAM HUMB CDO KONTAKT QE TE MUND TE LIDHEM ME TE DHE NUK DI ME SI TA GJEJ ESHTE NJE VAJZE
1)EMRIN =?

2)MBIERMI    LLESHI

3)MOSHA        19

4)VENDLIDJA    BULQIZE

5)VENDBANIMI   AUSTRI (FAMILJARISHT)

6)VENDSTUDIMI   ZVICER 

7) DEGA E STUDIMIT    GAZETARI APO DICKA QE KA TE BEJE ME TELEVIZIONIN



KUSH KA NDONJE NJOHURI TA POSTOJ KETU 


ME RESPEKT NIKU*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Eldorado, po emrin nuk e di apo nuk do ta besh te ditur ?

----------


## ELDORADO

shih ma ka kerkuar kete nder nji shok qe nuk di te pèerdor pc dhe  nuk besoj se dhe ai tia dije emrin 
ai keto gjera dinte per te

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Une kam pas ne klas nje Valbona Lleshi,por ajo eshte nga Dibra.

Gjithsesi shpresoje ta gjesh sa me shpejt!*

----------


## ELDORADO

*he mor ejjjjjjjjjjj di njeri nai gjo apo jo??????????????*

----------


## ELDORADO

ORE KUSH I HEQ KTO POSTIMET KSHU MER SE MAHOQEN TRURIN??????????

----------


## Moziii

Kërkoj një goc 19 vjeçare nga Tirana esht ne shkollen e mesem tashm me maturant por me ka humbur qdo kontak me te.une jam nga kosova pra nese dikush ka ndonje njohuri per ta me ndimoni.emri i sai esht Edjona SHajes..bye :i qetë:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kërkoj një goc 19 vjeçare nga Tirana esht ne shkollen e mesem tashm me maturant por me ka humbur qdo kontak me te.une jam nga kosova pra nese dikush ka ndonje njohuri per ta me ndimoni.emri i sai esht Edjona SHajes..bye


E ke takuar ndonjehere kete vajzen ti? Se nga mbiemri...s'me duket ashtu.  :kryqezohen:  

Shaja eshte nona vet apo mbiemri?  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Acid_Burn

DJ Gabriel !

Edhe Bulqiza ne Diber hyn ... ose e thene me mire bulqizaket kane qef te thone: Jemi nga Dibra ... thjesht tingellon me bukur. Shif se mos jete ajo qe kerkohet.

----------


## ELDORADO

dj_gabriel lal kjo goca qe thua ti valbona rri ne austri?

----------


## Moziii

> E ke takuar ndonjehere kete vajzen ti? Se nga mbiemri...s'me duket ashtu.  
> 
> Shaja eshte nona vet apo mbiemri?



hmmm po e kom taku me par ne durrs po po me sa me duket mami e ka emrin ashtu. pse keni ndonje info per te... nese po ju lutem tregomni... 

te pershendes shum

----------


## Moziii

a ka pergjitgje nga ti a jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

ore per ate qe pyeta une ka njei ndonje lajme te mire apo jo??????

----------

